# Are you ok you seem phased out?



## TotallyPhazed (Nov 25, 2005)

Are you ok you seem phased out? That's what my boss said to me three years ago. At the time I thought I was dying from some terrible disease or was heading for full-on madness.

Three years ago I started getting spaced out and confused for no apparent reason. Though looking back I was under tremendous stress emotionally. It started in meetings at work, then crowded tube trains and eventually anything involving social contact. I found the sensations terrifying, like I was slipping into a zombie state of almost unconsciousness.

Anyhow, I left my job and settled for a semi-reclusive lifestyle. I reckon only within the last 2 months or so I have accepted I suffer with derealization and I'm not mad. This seems to be associated with any social activity I engage in . Hence I probably also have a social phobia.

I've felt and do feel incredibly isolated. I tried seroxat which helped for a while, but found the side effects too detrimental. I tried the linden method, which helped a bit.

Anyhow if you can relate to any of this or have advice on how I can get my life back, or need an email-pal, drop me a line.


----------



## worldwideput (Nov 25, 2005)

hey dude, I have no idea how this chat thing works, never done it before. I just found this depersonalization website the other day. I can't believe this is a real disorder. I have had this stuff for about four years now (I'm 27). I believe it was triggered by an incredibly stressful time in my life between 2001 and 2003. Now I seem to be stuck in this off and on. I have read some of the postings and I want to read that Janine Baker book. I have figured for a while that I needed to consciously will a change in my brain chemistry. I guess God revealed that to me. I honestly believe that this can be overcome by a sheer act of the will. The good news is that my sanity is pretty much intact, although I feel out of body and at times like I am going insane. I have to remember that reality is real. I am in reality. I am convinced this will leave me though and I will be free from everything mental in a very short while. I don't know if you believe in Jesus Christ or not but he releases people from these sort of prisons. He hasn't done it for me all at once but gradually. I am convinced he wants me to learn something through it that's why it's not over. I get bitter and resentful, most of all envious, a lot of the time. 
It's important for me to follow CHrist and get to know objective truth. These illnesses are a very subjective sort of thing. If I hold to objective truth, it will eventually penetrate and break down these walls my mind has erected.


----------

